# Good Day!



## Odin (Sep 21, 2011)

Good day ladies and gentlemen! :D 
My name is Odin, I am 17 years old and live in Norway. I'm currently in 3rd year high school, program for media and communication where I've gotten a lot of experience as a movie sound designer. My goal in life is to become a professional video game composer.

I love music and some of my favorite genres include classical, jazz, metal, chiptune and prog. Some of favorite composers include Hans Zimmer, Koji Kondo, Nobuo Uematsu, Junichi Masuda and more.
I played saxophone in my old school's band for almost 9 years, but I had to quit because of braces and have never had time to get quite back into it :( . As a replacement I've played guitar for 4 years and this year I've started taking piano lessons.

I currently use Pro tools LE 8 on Windows 7. Yes I know it's a bit weird, but It's the only legal thing I have at the moment. It is NOT the DAW of my choice and I keep having problems with it and especially with the mbox it came with, but I guess I should take that to the hardware section?

Anyway, pleased to meet you all! :D


----------



## johnhamilton (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Odin, welcome to VI.
Pro Tools is a great DAW! Don't look down on it!


----------



## Odin (Sep 22, 2011)

johnhamilton @ 22/9/2011 said:


> Hi Odin, welcome to VI.
> Pro Tools is a great DAW! Don't look down on it!



I guess It's good, but since I have a PC, the drivers go wrong very often. It' gets very annoyng when stuff doesn't work like it's supposed to. I've tried cubase before and I liked it very much.


----------



## Lex (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome Odin!

alex


----------

